# Ford, Purley Way, Croydon - April 2008



## LiamHW (Apr 22, 2008)

Second visit of the day with SiteOne and Morlock.

A brief bit of history... 

Originally opened in 1949 as Briggs Motor Bodies, bought by Ford in 1957 and expanded into the adjacent 3.2 acres in 1989. It was used by Ford to produce small metal stampings up until the decision to close and consolidate production in East London in April 2003. The site was completely vacated in June 2005.

Looks like work is under way for redevelopment as the London Borough of Croydon have granted CostCo outline planning permission to build a single storey 12,000 sq m warehouse with 600 car park spaces.

This site has been severely chaved and pikyed, but they've left enough for an interesting walk about.

Here's the photos...

Ventilation plant on the roof:







The contractor has been clearing the site of trees, but seems they needed somewhere for a sit down on the job!





The Rest area





The pikeys have even stripped the light switches!





Standard chair shot:





Hoist outside one of the buildings:





I like the black paint so they knew what went where.





Warehouse










No more company notices





Details from the Asbestos survey - nothing too hazardous thankfully!





Pipes





Some of the infrastructure that is left






I don't think there is a window that hasn't been smashed in the whole site!






Even the blockwork wall at the back of this office hadn't escaped the chavs!






SiteOne spotted one of the contractors walking around so we made a speedy exit.


----------

